# Fluval FX6 problem !



## xjclassic (Aug 14, 2010)

In the past I have trimmed the plastic lip on the inside of the tank. The lip that the glass lid would rest on. Not sure by the picture but it looks as if it would clear then.

Don't own that filter but the piece on the back side looks as if it should flex and hold snug to the tank with tension.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2013)

*More force.*

It looks like you have enough room. Just force it a little. Had the same problem with mine. When I got over the fear of breaking something it went on fine.

Good luck.


----------



## j30167 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have the fx5 it is the same you have to force it a bit to get it on


----------



## j30167 (Dec 30, 2009)

from the photo you are putting it on wrong, the longer side goes inside the tank, I had the same problem I called fluval and that's what they said


----------



## Aqguy (Oct 30, 2013)

I have a fx6 and thats backwards ,it is a fairly tight fit but thats a good thing.
The fx6 rocks great investment


----------



## datsunissan28 (Sep 27, 2013)

The flexible clip should go on the inside. The idea is that it will slip over the inside of the rim and then be locked in place so the hose doesn't come off. 

Make sure you have it on the correct side of the divider that you want as it is not easy to take it off after the fact. I have an FX5 on my 150 gallon 30" tall aquarium. 

You will need to use some force.


----------



## cengherbogdan (Jun 5, 2012)

ok . thanks .
when i get home i try and i let you know how it works


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

You can also use a hacksaw to trim the rim connector clip so it is easier to install and remove. I had to do this for my 125G tank because it was so hard to install it and my hands are sooo old!


----------



## cengherbogdan (Jun 5, 2012)

deeda said:


> You can also use a hacksaw to trim the rim connector clip so it is easier to install and remove. I had to do this for my 125G tank because it was so hard to install it and my hands are sooo old!



if i can't do in the easy way then i need a cut 
thank you

p.s. i hope it will fit


----------



## Aqguy (Oct 30, 2013)

Don't cut it it will snap in place when facing the right direction, if you cut it will be too loose and no turning back then.


----------



## cengherbogdan (Jun 5, 2012)

Aqguy said:


> Don't cut it it will snap in place when facing the right direction, if you cut it will be too loose and no turning back then.



i will not cut ! :icon_wink
thnak you


----------



## islanddave1 (Jul 5, 2013)

It will fit, my advice is to squeeze the long portion in order to get it too fit. Make sure you are certain of your desired location because it is tough to get it back off. Once it is in place the suction cups for the back rim can be put into place.


----------



## Aqguy (Oct 30, 2013)

The fx6 has rubberbands or suction cups I used the bands


----------



## MarkM (Sep 16, 2012)

Mine were similar and it took a lot of pressure to get them over the lip.


----------



## cengherbogdan (Jun 5, 2012)

it fit with a little force. thank you all !


----------

